

Grace Hopper Dies - demosquared
https://www.google.com/search?q=Grace+Hopper&oi=ddle&ct=grace-hoppers-107th-birthday-5447077240766464&hl=en&biw=1517&bih=713&dpr=0.9

======
shawabawa3
uh... in 1992.. Today is her birthday, not her death or anniversary of her
death

